# Too scared to breathe...



## mylizzie (May 31, 2015)

Hi Fellow Golden Lovers,
I just discovered this site tonight, as I was frantically searching for information. My 18-month-old Golden just developed a lump on her wrist, and is being sent to an orthopedic surgeon on Wednesday with a recommendation of a biopsy. She's not limping, so it's not just a sprain or other trauma. It's not a soft lump, so it's not a cyst. While she tests positive for anaplasmosis, she is not responding to antibiotics, so the vet doesn't even think the lump is related. She said it might be rheumatoid arthritis, but in a dog so young? If she is recommending a biopsy, I can only conclude we are talking about a tumor. This is my first dog, and since I am retired, we spend every day together hiking, walking the beaches, and just enjoying each other. I can't even imagine how you dog owners actually survive the loss of your babies, and often go on to own future dogs. I know I'm jumping the gun here, and that I'll just have to wait til Wednesday to get some idea of what we are facing, but I guess I just need a hug tonight. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry, I can only give you a hug and send loads of good vibes. Hope it is nothing serious and you get good news on Wednesday.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear the bad news. I do hope they can figure out what that lump is. Please keep us updated


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lots of good thoughts for a positive report Wed. My Lilah has a lump on the top of her foot, she has had it for years. It is hard and larger than a lima bean. The vet said it is an enlarged hair follicle and is nothing to worry about. So there are things they can have that are not too serious. Think positive until you know.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

My hound grew a lump the size of a golf ball on his back lower leg. It scared me half to death, but it was totally benign. Just one of those things they do so that we never, you know, relax or anything.

Sending you a hug.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Hang in there (although easier said than done). We get so attached and worry about our pups. I hope it's nothing and that the next few days go fast as you wait for the results.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

My thirteen year old developed a lump on his shoulder blade. I thought the worst. It was just a really hard goose egg. 
Sometimes it's really nothing major. Hugs and best wishes.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Don't worry! She is very young. Chances are it is nothing.

Buddy had a scary lump when he was young. It was on the underside of his tail. The doctors told me by touch, they were convinced it was cancer. He had it removed and turned out to be a sac of ingrown hair. Only Buddy! 

Breathe......and hugs.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Good luck, hopefully it is nothing serious.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I hope you get good news on Wednesday. Sending you a big hug. Take a deep breath and try to relax. I know the wait isn't easy....


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Will keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best, let us know how it goes.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Just following up on this and checking in....


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Hoping for a good result for your pup. And sending a hug!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for your pup and you!!


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

Sending positive vibes. Like the other posters said, it's probably nothing. My rainbow girl had a lump on her snout when she was just over a year that turned out benign and she lived to be 12.5!


----------

